# How to recover a recenctly deleted sms on a blackberry



## kate3566 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi i recently by mistake deleted an important msg please help its a 9720


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

It's mostly gone and there's no way of recovering it. There are some things I've seen online that might help.

Go to your BlackBerry inbox (on your phone) and press the *Menu* button. Select *view folder* and check if a copy of the message still remains in your incoming/outgoing SMS.

If that doesn't work, go to your BlackBerry inbox and press the *Menu* button again. Select *Search* (should look like a magnifying-glass icon). Select *messages and/or encrypted messages*.

Enter the search terms which would relate to your missing messages. Names, keywords etc… words which would have been contained on the messages. Try the terms you can think of one at a time and then try as many as you can think of. To run the search hit the menu button and select *Search*.

If that doesn't work, try checking your SIM card. Sometimes the phone will store messages there (might be an option you have to have had previously selected), but it's worth looking.

Lastly, do you have any previous backup of the phone? If so, you might be able to get the message from that.


----------

